# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung SGH-T759 Exhibit 4G Repair Boot , HTC Desire HD Dump Released [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [06 DEC 2011]   De******ion :   *Samsung Exhibit 4G SGH-T759 Unbrick | Repair Boot | EFS Repair* *HTC Desire HD [ HTC G10 ] 1GB Dump Uploaded to support area*  Released Stuffs :   Samsung SGH-T759 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH-T759 Repair FileSamsung SGH-T759 Full Dump RAW FormatHTC Desire HD 1 GB Dump  *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## fady_ghaly

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------

